# why is this??



## lonekimono10 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello to everyone, over the last couper of month's(i know it has been longer that that) i see that there has been diffrent people on this site and other sites talking about this person and that person, and the rank they have, and if ther teacher is someone that they know, if not?? where did he/she come from and are they from Parker ,tracy, or what every.
 this is a messageboard and it is very hard to say how you feel without someone taking it the wrong way, to use the words i heard a lonf time ago

                 "can't we all just get along"
 it just seems that someone always wants to be better than the other person, i think that if it was possible, it would be great to have "camps" one on the east coast, one in the midwest, and one on the westcoast, and of course one overseas for our kenpo friends over there.
 i think that if we could do something like that we can all meet and become a better kenpo family, it don't matter what kind of kenpo you do, (as long as you know what you are doing)
   maybe this is all a dream, but i just though i would put it out there.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 18, 2005)

Ya know, we ask that question a lot over the past 15 years.  You know the answers as well as I do George.  Heck, the family never really got along all that well to start with, and it has really fragmented since Mr. Parker's death, but ya know, that does not mean it cannot get better.  Way back in the 80's there were only a few people making a living off the seminar circuit, Huk, the Tracy's, and Mr. Parker.  There were others, including Bill Wallace, Wally Jay, Chuck Norris, and Joe Lewis.  But now it is the "Norm" to have a lot of your Kenpo Lineage from instructors who almost travel and do seminars for a living.  This is a good argument against "just getting along" ... i.e. too many hands dipping into the seminar pocket means that the student has a lots larger selection, but the amount of money available for seminars gets spread much wider, meaning an overall loss to some of the guys now on the circuit.

 Just an observation that goes with the camps and seminars theme, and the why we can't just all get along.

 -Michael


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeh that sure would be a blast to train with other kenpo familys all over 

the U.S. 
But there is just to many  politices .
 :supcool:


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike there has to be a way to keep cost down, and a way to make this a go,
 what we need is people like you and i can name alot of others that have a good head on them, to make this work,, i know someone out here is going to say
  "hey George and then you woke up"


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 19, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Mike there has to be a way to keep cost down, and a way to make this a go,
> what we need is people like you and i can name alot of others that have a good head on them, to make this work,, i know someone out here is going to say
> "hey George and then you woke up"


Hmmm...what are you suggesting by the above statement? It's not clear to me.

Thanks,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr Elmer,

I understand where you're coming from. I think that Chuck Sullivan is doing everything he can to reach across that divide that separates us with the West coast Kenpo Confederation  [ http://www.karateconnection.com/SEMINARa.htm ]  and [ http://www.kenpohomestudycourse.com/kenpo/wckc1hi.htm ] Perhaps this attitude and structure could be a model to those open-minded enough to realize that since Kenpo wasn't created in a vacuum, it shouldn't be practiced in one.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Blindside (Jul 19, 2005)

In my brief kenpo career I've had the opportunity to travel around a bit and meet alot of kenpo folks from all over.  What I find (in general) is good people that are pretty open to other kenpoists regardless of lineage or association.  You have to remember that all we can do on these forums is talk, and alot of that talk turns into babble, disagreement, or argument about what are relatively minor differences.  I think these forums magnify the differences.

A great example of one of a cross-association camps was the Gathering of Warriors put on by the Silkwind Kenpo group up in Seattle.  It wasn't held this last year, but I hope they are planning on doing it again, because the first two years rocked.  Lots of people from different associations and lineages training together gave a great synergy to the event.       

Lamont


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 19, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Hmmm...what are you suggesting by the above statement? It's not clear to me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


 Mr Seabrook what i'm trying to say is that maybe we can get together and become a kenpo family , maybe have a camp on the east coast, and so on
 and have someone host it or maybe a group of people host it and have a great time,and not fighting with each other,but understanding each other.
  and keeping an, open mine.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 19, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Mr Seabrook what i'm trying to say is that maybe we can get together and become a kenpo family , maybe have a camp on the east coast, and so on
> and have someone host it or maybe a group of people host it and have a great time,and not fighting with each other,but understanding each other.
> and keeping an, open mine.


I'm game. Sounds like a great idea to me.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great!!! Jason than you are in charge (lol) well let me see what can be done, if someone wants to get in it with me (for the east coast)
  i know i can get something in Atlantic City New Jersey,or maybe someone can get something in another state(on the east coast)


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone, over the last couper of month's(i know it has been longer that that) i see that there has been diffrent people on this site and other sites talking about this person and that person, and the rank they have, and if ther teacher is someone that they know, if not?? where did he/she come from and are they from Parker ,tracy, or what every.
> this is a messageboard and it is very hard to say how you feel without someone taking it the wrong way, to use the words i heard a lonf time ago
> 
> "can't we all just get along"
> ...



Sounds like a good idea to me George.  I've discussed the never ending 'battle of styles' with you and I agree, it would be nice if everyone could just train rather than argue about who trains under who, why this inst. does things different from the next, etc.

Mike


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jul 19, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone, over the last couper of month's(i know it has been longer that that) i see that there has been diffrent people on this site and other sites talking about this person and that person, and the rank they have, and if ther teacher is someone that they know, if not?? where did he/she come from and are they from Parker ,tracy, or what every.
> this is a messageboard and it is very hard to say how you feel without someone taking it the wrong way, to use the words i heard a lonf time ago
> 
> "can't we all just get along"
> ...


http://www.kenpomastery.com/events.html

Well, here's a pretty good mix, why don't you come?

DarK LorD


----------



## SHADOW (Jul 19, 2005)

I do commend your efforts in what your are doing.  My question is why is it important to you to hold it on the east coast?  It will take alot of work and time for preparation, networking, etc.  My advice would be to start local in your own area and build upon it each year.  The Bash of the Titans Clinic we are hosting along with a Kajukenbo stylist Dean Goldade is something we are starting somewhat locally and then each year will expand upon it with more instructors each year besides the norm whom will be Zach Whitson and Max Pallen.  Our guest instructor this year will be Hock Hochheim.  Our clinics will not be limited to just Ed Parkers Kenpo and Kajukenbo but the Filipino arts as well as the sister, brother and related systems under the Kenpo/Kempo line. I myself know that it will take this event sometime until it becomes what we what it to become but we plan on sticking with it.  The problem I see is most see no reason to travel (even locally) to train with others from different styles, systems, organizations, instructors etc. outside of where they receive their normal instruction when they either think what they are training or how they are training is has no flaws or the different material to them has no value. Don't get me wrong I for one believe in loyalty to my lineage but training and exchanging knowledge with others to me doesn't show disloyalty.  What you'll find most often is those whom want you to support their events but will not show the same respect and will be no where to be found when your event comes around.  Just my thoughts.  LOL
Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 19, 2005)

Shadow i don't know if you read what i said, i would like to see one on the east coast, midwest, and the west coast and if we can get together
 with everyone we could have the right people on the W.C, and people in the M,W, and so on but than again its something that is still in my brain
  that i would like to see come to past.
 on the other side i teach at the west coast gathering for my kosho family, and i will be in Reno in Oct, and along with Mr Seabrook i will be teaching next june for Larry tatum's camp.
  and every year i host the ackks winter kenpo camp here in New Jersey
  the next one will be in Feb, maybe you will be there for me and teach??
  i hope we can all be together.


----------



## SHADOW (Jul 19, 2005)

Ahhh yes I do apologize I didn't read the thread correctly.  Well it seems as though you and I are on the same path and have similar goals.  I feel that those of us that really want to make a difference will make the effort to gather, train, network with new found friends, etc. while those that want to stay amongst their own circles well I wish them the best as well.  I wish you the best in your venture and put me on your mailing and emailing list for such events.  From what my close friend Bugg states you're a really down to earth guy, I'm sure we'll cross paths some time soon in the near future and look forward it. 

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 20, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Great!!! Jason than you are in charge (lol) well let me see what can be done, if someone wants to get in it with me (for the east coast)
> i know i can get something in Atlantic City New Jersey,or maybe someone can get something in another state(on the east coast)


Hey George....for some reason you keep calling me Jason....my name is Jamie. 

You better get it right or I'll start calling you Bob.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 20, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> http://www.kenpomastery.com/events.html
> 
> Well, here's a pretty good mix, why don't you come?
> 
> DarK LorD


You know I'm comim' Sept 30-Oct 2nd Clyde. I thought your seminar in LV was awesome, and I'm looking forward to finally sparring you. 

I also see that you are in Pittsburgh August 20th.....arrgghhhh...I can't afford both.....but the August 20th seminars sound great....

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## nlkenpo (Jul 20, 2005)

This all seems like great ideas to me too. Overhere in Europe we're trying to not let politics decide for us about who to train with.

 In our next camp in April 2006 we're gonna have people from different associations teaching seminars and from a lot more associations participate in those seminars as well as the tournament.

 Check out the huge list of instructors allready on the schedule on www.ikc2006.nl, and get in touch with us if you want to come over.

 Marcel


----------



## USKS1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Craig,

I have been getting a few calls about the seminar... It is gonna be a great time.. 

We just need to keep this going, and over the years, it is gonna be one of the seminars you won't want to miss.
Look forward to hooking up this weekend and sharing the knowledge.

Keep up the hard training brother

Dean.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jul 21, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Shadow i don't know if you read what i said, i would like to see one on the east coast, midwest, and the west coast and if we can get together
> with everyone we could have the right people on the W.C, and people in the M,W, and so on but than again its something that is still in my brain
> that i would like to see come to past.
> on the other side i teach at the west coast gathering for my kosho family, and i will be in Reno in Oct, and along with Mr Seabrook i will be teaching next june for Larry tatum's camp.
> ...


 
Just to set the record straight because he hasn't yet (life keeps us busy) and knows of the mistake, George WILL NOT be teaching at our  June summer camp in Las Vegas.     


DarK LorD


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 21, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Just to set the record straight because he hasn't yet (life keeps us busy) and knows of the mistake, George WILL NOT be teaching at our  June summer camp in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> DarK LorD



Hi Folks,
Dark Kenpo Lord,Sith of the kenpo forums, is indeed correct regarding Mr. Elmer not being a featured instructor at the June LTKKA event. However, Mr. Elmer, as well as myself, will be featured instructors at Mr. Tatum's International camp to be held in Baltimore, Maryland. The event will be hosted by Mr. Leroy (Lee) Epperson, Founder of Gaijin Ryu Jujutsu, LTKKA Fifth Degree Black Belt and president of the World Combat Arts Federation. It is an honor and privilage to be invited to instruct my fellow kenpo brothers and sisters and to share our mutual love for kenpo. You can contact Mr. Epperson at LTKKAMaryland@aol.com. for further information regarding the upcoming event. 
*"OOO! answer, I did! Correct,I did!"*
(doing my best "Kenpo Yoda" imitation)
"Anger leads to hate,hate leads to suffering, and suffering leads to Clyde, the dark kenpo lord of the sith!" {And believe me,Clyde will make you suffer!}ROFLMAO!!!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 22, 2005)

Well just to let you know Clyde my phone went dead in the middle of what you were saying(sorry about that).
 Now we are all human and as DKL said Yes i made a boo-boo,well he fixed it for me, and thanks to kenpojoe for fixing the other for me.
    And Clyde yes i was very busy with work  (u know what i do)
    and this is the frist time i has to get on this thing,but" alls well that ends well"  thanks again
 oh and Mr Seabrook i'm sorry about the name thing, u see i'm going to be 50 on sat,the 23, july (i was hoping to use the age thing here) LOL


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 22, 2005)

Happy birthday George. You are still a young pup....

Keep workin' at the Kenpo and you'll live beyond 100.

Best wishes,

Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 22, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> Dark Kenpo Lord,Sith of the kenpo forums, is indeed correct regarding Mr. Elmer not being a featured instructor at the June LTKKA event. However, Mr. Elmer, as well as myself, will be featured instructors at Mr. Tatum's International camp to be held in Baltimore, Maryland. The event will be hosted by Mr. Leroy (Lee) Epperson, Founder of Gaijin Ryu Jujutsu, LTKKA Fifth Degree Black Belt and president of the World Combat Arts Federation. It is an honor and privilage to be invited to instruct my fellow kenpo brothers and sisters and to share our mutual love for kenpo. You can contact Mr. Epperson at LTKKAMaryland@aol.com. for further information regarding the upcoming event.
> *"OOO! answer, I did! Correct,I did!"*
> (doing my best "Kenpo Yoda" imitation)
> ...


Just wanted to add that the website for the Larry Tatum 2006 World Championships is at www.kenpo2006.com 
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------

